# Need Advice



## gridge (Nov 13, 2011)

I am looking at two used garden tractors to mow 2 acers and use on my home/farm. I can buy a 2010 JD x530 (140 hrs.) for $4000 or a Kubota g2100 diesel AWD 2008 with 350hrs. Both are nice and I liked them when I briefly tried them out. I am adding more mowed area and less bush hoged area somewhat rough and some steeper slopes. The Kubota is $5000. What do you think? Thanks in advance from a new member. gridge


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

If you have that much extra cash laying around, either would be fine. Personally, I'd look for an old John Deere 318, Simplicity Sunstar, Case 446 or similar machines, you could get one for less than half the price of the machines you listed and they will do anything the newer ones will. Also, if you are only working 2 acres, about any garden tractor will work. Sears Suburbans are cheap, plentiful, and easy to work on if the need arises. Same could be said for Bolens, Cub Cadet and any number of other machines. Basically, unless you just want a newer machine, you can get a machine and implements to maintain a 2 acre lot for $1000 or so. The fancier the machine, the more you'll pay.


----------

